# How to trim plants



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

If you have plants with long stems and leaves at the end of them, how do you trip them back when they start getting to long? If you cut them off in the middle, so there is just a stem, will the leaf grow back? Or do you cut them all the way down at the base and wait for a whole new one to grow from there?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

You just cut the stem. If part of it has no leaves, it will eventually grow some. You could toss that part though, if you wanted. But, if you leave it in the tank, it will eventually grow leaves.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

When I cut stems there's no growth from that cut stem, but a new shoot comes out of the rotted stump. No idea how to make an all new healthy stem other than wait for the "baby plants" to appear. Got some awesome root systems on my unknown plant and wisteria though.


----------

